# Advice on new hedgehog



## Nicole1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi we have a new hedgehog and we love her. But she will not come out on her own except when its completly dark and noone is around. If we turn on a light or she sees usshe runs and hides. . If we didnt get her out during day she would never come out. I get her out and hand feed her so she will like us. she is friendly. Doesnt ball up but she really doesnt do anything. WE have to hide blankets when we get out or she will just hide. she is about 11 weeks. is this normal? She runs on wheel when noone is around at night but wont play with anything else.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's normal. At 11 weeks she's still probably sleeping more than an adult. Also, a lot of hedgehogs won't come out at night unless it's completely dark - for some of them, even a very small light or the dim light of a computer screen will prevent them from coming out. Many hedgehogs also have little or no interest in toys - my Archimedes included.

If the cage is in a room that doesn't get completely dark when her light goes off, I would suggest putting a blanket over the cage when the light goes off so she isn't bothered by any light elsewhere in the room. Then take it off again when her light comes back on. Or, if possible, you could try to move the cage to a different location that will be darker during the hours that her light is off.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Remember that hedgehogs are nocturnal animals. That means that they are most active when it's dark.

A suggestion for bonding would be to handle her in a low-lit room. It would probably help with her shyness


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I second everyone else.
A brightly lit room may make them more scared, and less likely to be receptive to any kind of bonding.


----------



## Nicole1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice it makes me feel better. Should I continue to try to get her out and wake her during the day a few times to play and eat or should i let her be ? Yesterday it was warm and I checked here 1st and seems they can go outside so we brought her out and she loved the grass. But went in my sons mud boots and was a little stuck (oops. but really cute pics.) so we left her alone rest of evening.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If you just got her, I wouldn't start exposing her to grass and the outdoors. There's a difference between running around for fun, and running around trying to find somewhere to hide.
Also, most lawns use pesticides which can really upset them, if not kill them.
They don't need to be woken up to eat. They'll get up when they're hungry. Moving bonding time to the evening is best for her.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't take her out several times a day. Stick to one schedule, probably sometime in the evening, when you can handle her for a set amoutn of time. Usually having a schedule helps your hedgie be less grumpy at that time since they know when you'll be coming around to play with them.

Imagine yourself as the hog. If you were trying to get a good night's (err day's?) sleep, would you like being woken up several times throughout the night (day)? Probably not. I find my hogs tend to be friendlier at night, or at least after the sun sets. Handling Kashi in the morning? Forget about it! :lol: He is the most mellow guy ever, but disturb his beauty sleep and you will have a temper tantrum on your hands :roll:


----------

